# overnighting near the national arboretum



## oppy (Sep 16, 2015)

I think that I've asked this before---but;
Sue and I are wanting to visit the national arboretum on Friday but intend to travel over tomorrow and come back on Saturday / Sunday. I've 'phoned the N A but they lock the car park and do not allow overnighting, so can anyone suggest a nice spot / pub for me and her ladyship to sleep--
Thanks friends


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 16, 2015)

There is a Pub stop at Barton-under-Needwood, it is only seven minutes away, I have never stayed there though so cannot tell you if it is good, it looks OK
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...06922aefa751:0xd2a99b9560d1c8e5!6m1!1e1?hl=en

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/R...58f1e4750!2m2!1d-1.7309294!2d52.7289789?hl=en


----------



## BIGH (Sep 16, 2015)

*national arbouratum*

Tezza33 is dead right. We went to the Abouratum last week.The parking area is next to the canal on Left/side of bridge which you go over also there is a Pub on r/hand corner We had no problems at all, it takes about 10 mins to get to the arbouratum.The is  some place, it will take you all day to go round. Hope you have good. day.Big H.


----------



## oppy (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks chaps, I've just 'phoned the Royal Oak and they charge £10 to stay in the car park, so if all else fails etc etc


----------



## Beemer (Oct 13, 2016)

We overnight in the car park next to the river in Elford Oppy...


----------



## oppy (Oct 13, 2016)

Beemer said:


> We overnight in the car park next to the river in Elford Oppy...



Bloody 'ell, it was over a year ago, where yer bin ?

We managed wonderfully though thanks to Terry's suggestion


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 14, 2016)

oppy said:


> Thanks chaps, I've just 'phoned the Royal Oak and they charge £10 to stay in the car park, so if all else fails etc etc



Just picked this up ... now removed from the POIs ...

Thanks, belatedly


----------



## Beemer (Oct 14, 2016)

oppy said:


> Bloody 'ell, it was over a year ago, where yer bin ?
> 
> We managed wonderfully though thanks to Terry's suggestion[/QUOTE
> 
> Soz, oppy..  but we are going to the Arboretum very soon, so the location was on my mind.


----------



## oppy (Oct 14, 2016)

Beemer said:


> oppy said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody 'ell, it was over a year ago, where yer bin ?
> ...


----------



## Beemer (Oct 14, 2016)

oppy said:


> Beemer said:
> 
> 
> > Yorkshire born, Yorkshire bred, strong in th'arm and ***** ** **'**d
> ...


----------



## ricc (Oct 14, 2016)

its a few years since i was up there

accross the river from the arbouretum (east side) theres a nature reserve with a railway line running through it... theres a small level carpark , just off the main road. a513 tamworth,


----------



## oppy (Oct 14, 2016)

Beemer said:


> oppy said:
> 
> 
> > I am a proud southerner... I just like northern people (and your houses are cheaper)
> ...


----------



## Beemer (Oct 14, 2016)

oppy said:


> Beemer said:
> 
> 
> > Not another flamin' immigrant :mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1: You come up here buying all our houses, taking our jobs, ravishin' our wimmin, damn southern jessies:lol-053::lol-053:
> ...


----------

